# Cleaning up some old stuff.



## yvonbug (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, I've finally gotten some time to drag out the jugs I've had stored in the shed. Two jugs that had sediment in them, which was a nice light brown color. I filtered them, and was looking at the solution, and thought, "these must have silver in them, cuz they had turned real dark on me and wouldn't drop out anything at the time" So I had set them in the shed to get to later. Hoping that something would drop out. Well, something did, but the solution is still very dark. Dark olive green. Kinda opaque too. I haven't checked the filters yet. I dropped it with Sodium Sulfite. Thats usually all I ever use. Could this be silver in the solution?-Y-


----------



## yvonbug (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh, and propably I hadn't burned off the nitric like I should have.-Y-


----------



## teabone (Jun 14, 2008)

Green solutions are almost always indications of copper.


----------



## yvonbug (Jun 14, 2008)

I know that. When I went to drop the gold out, I was working in the sun. And I had diluted it with distilled water, and it was a very bright yellow green. But, as I added the sodium sulfite, it sizzled, (because of excess nitric), and as I stirred it , brown clouds started to appear, and then disappear, flashing in and out, (probably because of excess nitric). And then the solution started to get darker and darker. Almost black. So I let it sit awhile. When I came back to it, nothing had dropped out. But it was super dark olive green. So I poured it into some plastic jugs and stored it for another day. 
This subject should probably be in the "help needed" dept. How do I move it there?


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 19, 2008)

contains chloride


----------



## yvonbug (Jun 20, 2008)

The only reason that I thought it might have silver in it is cuz it turned so dark in the sun. What else would cause it to turn so dark?-yvonbug-


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 20, 2008)

Take a sample, add some ammoniac and tell
what happens?
If nothing, add to this some caustic and formalin
what happens?


----------



## yvonbug (Jun 20, 2008)

Not being a chemist, I'm still very ignorant about terms and meanings. This is embarassing. But, What is amoniac? and what kind of caustic? and what is formalin?


----------



## yvonbug (Jun 20, 2008)

Also, where did the chloride come from? Does it form when I put the sodium sulfite in? Because I use distilled water all the time, so that shouldn't be adding anything to it. And it's not just dark green, it's got a heavy yellow tint to it, thats why I say olive green. Wouldn't that suggest there may be some gold in it?


----------



## yvonbug (Jun 20, 2008)

I went to the tutorials forum. But I can't watch any of the videos cuz I have dial-up, which is WAY too slow even to watch a 2 min. one. Bummer. But anyways, I'm assuming that when I disolve gold in aqua-regia, it becomes auric chloride? I never thought of it being anything other than " gold in solution". I must go brain blank when I read the books. Or my brain substitutes "gold in solution" for any proper names. This is not good for me. Now I know better and to ... uh.....whatever.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 20, 2008)

Y,

Do you have any stannous chloride (tin metal dissolved in HCl) for testing the solution for gold. If not that is step one. You'll need some.

With respect to the videos, as an experiment please try watch one of the melting videos on my site and let me know what happens.

Steve


----------



## yvonbug (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi Steve, The experiment with the videos went like this. They offered the silverlight download, which I did, then the video started to run. It took 1/2 an hour to get to where you are showing the dust pan and brush. I had to go to the store for some breakfast goodies and couldn't wait any longer. And it was tying my computer up so I couldn't do any thing else. It takes so long with dial-up! Bummer. I'll have to try it when I have about 2 hours of totally free time.-y-


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 21, 2008)

1.The brown sediment that was mentionned
in the beginning of that tread - what was it?
(if gold - that means gold is out)
2.Ammoniac is called also Ammonium Hydroxide
solution. It turns copper solution blue


----------



## yvonbug (Jun 23, 2008)

So, I can make stannous chloride by dissolving lead free tin solid wire in heated hydrochloric acid? Everything I'm reading is kinda vague about the amounts. How much tin wire to HCI? God, Why am I sounding so dense?


----------



## Scott2357 (Jun 23, 2008)

I usually don't need much so I disolve .5 gram lead-free solder in 1 cc HCL. Heat if you want it fast, otherwise takes about 5-7 mins. at room temp.


----------



## yvonbug (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank-you!


----------



## yvonbug (Jun 27, 2008)

OK. Now I'm embarrassed. Harold always suggests for a person to read Hokes book. Myself, I just skimmed it. If I had sat down and READ the whole thing, I would have avoided making a fool of myself. This post is explained in Hokes book on page 46, 4th paragraph. Totally the same thing except I used sodium sulfite instead of copperas.  
Boy, I'm good at making myself look stupid. Sorry folks  -y-
"is only the sun shining thru the hole in MY head"


----------

